# Recommended contemporary composers...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there, people of the forum.
Some people on the forum are very good at making lists! I like lists and have just started checking them out. Then I got an idea for a new kind of list, if I may suggest something. Why not group composers according to generation or decade they were born or nationality. Anyone think it's a good idea?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

Mostly because that's already been done very well by the internet  But if you need recommendations from some country, I'm happy to try.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Aha! nathanb, you seem to be the master of contemporary composers here  Can you recommend an internetsite maybe? The reason for my idea is that some composers are often listed here and some, that I think are top-notch are not, and also some completely unknown names rate higher than "my composers".


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Aha! nathanb, you seem to be the master of contemporary composers here  Can you recommend an internetsite maybe? The reason for my idea is that some composers are often listed here and some, that I think are top-notch are not, and also some completely unknown names rate higher than "my composers".


I would say that if it is "top notch" to you, then it IS top notch! 
Good luck with new discoveries...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Aha! nathanb, you seem to be the master of contemporary composers here  Can you recommend an internetsite maybe? The reason for my idea is that some composers are often listed here and some, that I think are top-notch are not, and also some completely unknown names rate higher than "my composers".


The Living Composers Project

I have found names missing here and there, but this is essentially the grand encyclopedia you seek.

Note: Obviously composers die on us all the time so this is not strictly for living composers. They have set the bar at either "living" or "died in the 21st century".

Note II: I use this site literally every day.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank-you very much! It has been bookmarked


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome site! It will likely quadruple the time it takes me to return to the warhorses of Beethoven, Bach, etc. though.


----------

